# Range at High Temp



## DaveC (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone driven their Model 3 on a long trip on a hot day? I'm thinking 90+ degrees. Wondering how the estimated range changes when it's very hot. In town driving could be different as there would not be the same air flow to provide some cooling. But at highway speed, there may be some cooling effect. If there's an article on this with some reliable data, I'd love to know about it. Thanks.


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Best range I get is at 90deg, better than 80deg better than 70 etc...
Just need to watch a/c at 90 plus, cannot keep it frosty without a hit.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I've done some road trips on 90+ days and I don't have exact data but I can tell you that running the AC, driving at 80+mph, the car will go farther than I can. With a full charge I've gone 292 miles with a bit to spare (not much mind you). Also I'm still waiting for the increased range, should be an easy 310 or so after that.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm in Florida, and had my car delivered in July. So I've had a few really hot months with it, but no trips longer than about 30 minutes on the highway at about 80 mph. Running the A/C wasn't really much of a drain, and the battery never got close to overheating. I do have well tinted windows, though. In either case, I haven't seen any unexpected losses of range.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

May 1-Oct1 I averaged 213 wh/mi Hottest days slightly higher. 70-80 seems to be the sweet spot. Winter much higher! grom October thru Feb my lifetime average jumped >30 wh/mi. Glad to be back in the drive to Boston and Back on 90% charge weather.


----------

